# Should a new build roof look like this?



## Mike8 (3 mo ago)

Hi, my wife and I are having a new home built and stopped by recently to check on the progress. They are in the framing stage which includes the roof. 

In regards to the roof, I noticed that the 2x4's were not cut at a 45 degree and it's just the nails supporting or holding the angle in place. In may places the 2x4's are not even touching were it should attach. There are gaps. 

I'm not a roofer or a carpenter but the cratsmanship looks really bad to me. I'm I making a big deal out of this? 

Any help or guidance is appreciated.
















































be greatly appreciated


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Garbage framing. You are in the right to be concerned, what else that you can't see has been done so poorly? Get in touch with your locales bldg inspector. I my area there is no way that would pass the framing inspection.


----------



## Leann12 (3 mo ago)

Appreciate your hard work. Never seeing a roof like this before.


----------



## Mike8 (3 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> Garbage framing. You are in the right to be concerned, what else that you can't see has been done so poorly? Get in touch with your locales bldg inspector. I my area there is no way that would pass the framing inspection.


 Rooferman thank you. For reference are you an experienced roofer?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

30 years in the trade, mostly doing sloped residential work


----------



## Mike8 (3 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> years


Thank you for taking the time to help us. Do you think the Bldg inspector can make them fix this? It's a lot to repair. My pictures don't tell the whole story.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

They will have to, can't get an occupancy permit without all the inspections passing. However there are some locales without inspections, hope you aren't in one.


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

That look really bad.


----------

